# More Good News From Best Friends For Ferals!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://network.bestfriends.org/campaigns/felines/14887/news.aspx

Smitten by Kittens has not only been successful in adopting many rescued cats into loving forever homes, but they have proved, by sheer example, that trap/neuter/return (TNR) is an effective model for safely and humanely regulating the number of feral cats.

“We are one of the leading success stories of TNR in New Jersey,” Smitten by Kittens founder Katharine Payne says.

And you should definitely believe it because the statistics speak for themselves. Since their beginning in 2002, Smitten by Kittens has helped to fix 98% of feral cats in Morristown, N.J., leaving a mere 17 cats to be fixed. Just five years ago, 856 feral cats in about 71 colonies lived in Morristown. Recently, that number has been reduced to 206.

http://members.petfinder.com/~NJ346/index.htm Smitten by kittens website!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What awesome news! Things like this should be shouted from the rooftops and on all the news stations. Great job, New Jersey!


----------

